# كيف اصنع ملمع لوحه قياده السيارت و سائل للاواني



## viva dz (23 فبراير 2014)

في تجربتي الشخصيه

لصنعه ملمع لوحه قياده السيارت 

في 100 لتر اضع 4 كيلو صور بيتول +2.5 كيلو كومبيرلو و محافض و عطر و ملون

لكن التركيبه عند الاستعمال تصبح رغويه و هذا الامر مزعج قليلا و تنشف الماده عند تعرضها للهواء

----------------------------------

غسول الاواني 

استعمل 7 كيلو تكسابو
2 كيلو سيليفونيك

2 كيلو كومبيرلو

بالاضافه الي عطر محافض ومليون

---------------------

ما رئيكم ب التركيبات و كيف استطيع تعديلها لتصبح ذات فعاليه اكثر

​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 فبراير 2014)

ابعد عن ملمع تابلوه السياره واجعل تعاملك مع التابلوه فى حدود النظافه الآمنه بمنظف امن وبسيط وحمايته من الشمس المباشره اثناء الانتظار الطويل فتركيبات تلميع التابلوه المنتشره بين القراء والهواه تحمل بداخلها مخاطر تشويهه اما التركيبات المضمونه بجانب غلو الثمن فصناعتها لو كانت لديك الامكانيات تقترب تكلفتها من تكلفة الجاهز وما زلت اكرر ليس كل مايعرف يصلح للتصنيع بامكانياتنا المتواضعه


----------



## meddgt (24 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز يا اخي اضف الى تركيبتك مادة اسمها مضاد الرغوة anti mouce


----------

